# Loop Vorfachverbinder



## muddyliz (22. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies ,wieder mal ne Frage im Auftrag meines Juniors:

Mein Sohn hat sich vor ein paar tagen so einen Loop Vorfachverbinder gekauft. Jetzt möchte er wissen, wie man so ein Ding am besten über die Fliegenschnur zieht und für was der beiliegende Plastigschlauch gut ist.
Gruß, muddyliz.


----------



## fly-martin (22. März 2004)

Hallo

... habt Ihr keine Anleitungsbildchen dabei ?

Guckt Ihr hier :


----------



## muddyliz (22. März 2004)

Na, jetzt hat sich der Junior doch dazu durchge(w)rungen, sein erstes Posting zu schreiben. Die Frage ist nämlich nicht von mir, er hat sie nur so geschickt formuliert als sei sie von mir. Raffiniert, gell. Ich werde ihm mal gut zureden, sich regulär im AB anzumelden.
@ Martin: Danke für den Tipp. Der Loop-on-junction lag einer Fliegenschnur bei, war aber keine Beschreibung dabei.
Gruß muddyliz (der echte)


----------



## Truttafriend (22. März 2004)

Juuuniooooor   

Aaaaanmeeeellllldeeeeeen:m 

Wirds bald  Sonst müssen wir Dad sperren wegen Missbrauchs des Boardaccounts:q :q :q 

Na komm geb dir nen Ruck und klön mit im Board#h


----------



## muddyliz (23. März 2004)

Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage. Wir haben beide versucht, den Loop über die Schnurspitze zu schieben, aber weiter als 3-4 cm schaffen wir es beide nicht. Reicht das? Ich habe mal ne Zugprobe gemacht, fest scheint der Loop ja zu sitzen mit dem Plastikröhrchen, aber hält das auch dauerhaft?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

das mit dem schieben ist etwas Trickreich. Du musst mit der linken Hand die Flugschnur und den Anfang des Loops festhalten. Mit der rechten Hand schiebst du das Geflecht auf die Schnur. Noch nicht das Ende des Loops loslassen! Dabei sollte sich der Loop "öffnen" und das Geflecht weit werden. In dem Moment, wo sie der Loop öffnet lässt du die Linke Hand  auf. Jetzt springt das Geflecht ca. 5mm auf die Flugschnur. Das machst du so weiter bis der ganze Loop auf die Flugschnur gesprungen ist und an der Spleisse ankommt. Dann mit sanfter Gewalt den Schlauch von der Loopschlaufe Richtung Loopende schieben. Das erfordert auch etwas Geduld. 
Bei Belastung zieht sich jetzt der Loop mit seinem Geflecht in die Flugschnur. Zusätzlich bietet der Schlauch halt und einen glatten Übergang. Der Schlauch sorgt auch dafür, dass der Loop nicht mehr im Geflecht aufdröselt.
So ein Loop hält jahrelang. Evtl. muss der Schlauch mal ausgetaucht werden.


Das brauch alles etwas Übung. Mein Vater fischt seit 5 Jahren Fliege und ich montiere ihm heute noch seine Loops.

Wenn das so noch nicht klappt, meld dich nochmal. 
Dann mach ich eine Fotoserie und stell sie hier rein#h


----------



## luigi (23. März 2004)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

hallo muddyliz,
es ist wirklich wichtig, den loop so weit wie möglich auf die hauptschnur zu schieben!! sonst bildet er ein "gelenk", das beim werfen die kraftübertragung unterbricht. ich nehme sogar meist den schlauch vorher komplett ab, damit ich die hauptschnur bis zum anschlag in den loop einschieben kann, um das zu vermeiden. den schlauch kriegst du wieder drauf, indem du ein kurzes stück mono in die schlaufe hängst und doppelt nimmst. wenn sich trotzdem eine schlaffe stelle bildet, hilft ein tropfen superkleber zum versteifen.
zum schlauch-aufschieben ist es auch hilfreich, einen nagel durch die schlaufe zu stecken, dann hat man einen besseren grip.
ph, luigi


----------



## muddyliz (23. März 2004)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Danke für die Tipps, werde es mal probieren.
Gruß muddyliz (der echte)


----------



## Ace (23. März 2004)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

@luigi...geiler Tipp danke
Wieso bin ich darauf nicht vorher gekommen.
Ich denke das ist der Grund warum sich meine Vorfächer nicht strecken sondern immer knicken und in der Flugschnur verfangen.
Werd gleich mal n neuen Loop montieren.


----------



## luigi (23. März 2004)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

hi ace,
das mit dem verfangen des vorfachs (oder der fliege) beim vorwärtswurf hat häufig auch eine andere ursache: wenn du zu früh oder zu hart abdrückst (= maximale beschleunigung vor dem stopp), fliegt die spitze der flugschnur nicht parallel zur hauptschnur hinaus, sondern "schwänzelt" nach unten - tailing loop nennt sich das, ich hatte lange damit zu kämpfen, bis ich draufkam.
schöne schlaufe wünscht dir luigi


----------



## Matrox22 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Ich versteh einfach nicht wie ich dieses "Loop-on-Junction" montieren muss..

Bei meiner Fliegenschnur von Greys lag ein kleines "Röhrchen" bei und ein geflecht welches an einem ende "splissig" ist und am anderen eine Schlaufe hat...


Aber in das Geflecht bekommt man niemals die Fliegenschnur hinein Oo!?

Ich versteh nicht wie das ganze zusammen gehört..
Konnte leider bei google nichts weiter finden und auch leider kein video tut.


Evt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## Kami (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

doch die flugschnur muss in das geflecht, ist halt viel fummelei. aber soll ja auch halten. wenns einfach reingehen würde, würde es auch einfach wiede rausgehen.


----------



## Matrox22 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

also mach ich das geflecht erst durch das röhrchen, dann die fliegenschnur durchs geflecht und röhrchen (beziehungsweise, schiebe das röhrchen dann drüber)?


Edit: // hab es tatsächlich ein wenig rein bekommen, aber nur sehr wenig..

aber weiter bekomm ich es einfach nicht.. die Fliegenschnur knickt beim rein drücken...


----------



## Locke4865 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

nicht die Fliegenschnur drücken sondern den Loop aufschieben wie sich ne Raupe bewegen würde
schnur wie auf Bild anfädeln danach Schnur und aufgeschobenen Loop festhalten 
von der schlaufe leicht nachschieben oben wieder locker lassen und das ganze von vorn bis du den Loop drauf hast 
der Schlauch kommt zum Schluß über die Verbindung halb auf die Schnur halb auf den Loop
manche sichern die Verbindung unter dem Schlauch noch mit Kleber


----------



## Matrox22 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Hab jetzt alles eingefädelt und jetzt muss ich das Röhrchen von der fliegenschnur auf die umantelte fliegenschnur schieben.. dabei schiebt sich das röhrchen immer unter das geflächt.. und nicht darüber...


----------



## fliafi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Hallo Matrox22,

hab mal einen Bericht über die Montage geschreiben. Schau mal hier:

*Schlaufenverbindung*​ 
Hoffe es hilft Dir ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



Matrox22 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt alles eingefädelt und jetzt muss ich das Röhrchen von der fliegenschnur auf die umantelte fliegenschnur schieben.. dabei schiebt sich das röhrchen immer unter das geflächt.. und nicht darüber...



das wird auch nichtb gehen.
das "röhrchen" muß genau anders herum geschoben werden also vom loop in richtung flugschnur.

antonio


----------



## Franky (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

... und ich glaube, das Röhrchen ist mindestens dreifach zu lang....


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

auch der loop selbst sieht sehr lang aus.

antonio


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Tut Euch selbst einen Gefallen und macht das Vorfach mit einem anständigen Nagelknoten an der Flugschnur fest. Der Übergang ist wesentlich kleiner und kürzer und hindert nicht in den Ringen.

Diese Loops braucht kein Mensch. Oder Schweiß dir selbst ein Loop an die Flugschnur.

Solltest du partut diesen Loop verwenden wollen, dann mußt du diesen Geflechtschlauch stauchen um ihn über die Flugschnur zu bekommen.
Staucht man ihn, wird er größer, zieht man ihn, wird der Durchmesser kleiner und er hält sich an der Flugschnur fest wie eine Fingerfalle.

Aber 100% Sicher ist das auch nicht. Mir ist schon mal einer abgerutscht. Deswegen bin ich zum Nagelknoten übergegangen. Und es ist auch billiger als sich ständig diese Loopverbinder kaufen zu müssen.

Meine bescheidene Meinung

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

bei mir hält der loop mindestens genau so lange wie die schnur.
und runtergerutscht ist auch noch keiner.
also jeder wie er mag.

antonio


----------



## Bungo (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Tut Euch selbst einen Gefallen und macht das Vorfach mit einem anständigen Nagelknoten an der Flugschnur fest. Der Übergang ist wesentlich kleiner und kürzer und hindert nicht in den Ringen.
> 
> Diese Loops braucht kein Mensch. Oder Schweiß dir selbst ein Loop an die Flugschnur.
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## AGV Furrer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Tut Euch selbst einen Gefallen und macht das Vorfach mit einem anständigen Nagelknoten an der Flugschnur fest. Der Übergang ist wesentlich kleiner und kürzer und hindert nicht in den Ringen.


Also das will ich sehen, wie Du ein Vorfach (Anfangsdurchmesser ca. 0,40 mm) mittels Nagelknoten wesentlich kleiner an der Spitze der Fliegenschnur befestigst als dies mittels "Loop-on-Junktion" möglich wäre, Einmal ganz davon abgesehen das ich bei Verwendung von Loop's, und Vorfächern mit Schlaufe, binnen kürzester Zeit das Vorfach wechseln und somit den Gegebenheiten anpassen kann.






Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon mal einer abgerutscht. Deswegen bin ich zum Nagelknoten übergegangen.


Also wenn dir ein Loop abgerutscht ist dann nur weil du ihn, sorry, nicht richtig aufgezogen oder gesichert hast.
Und sicherlich gibt es auch Fischer denen schon ein mal ein Knoten, weil eben auch falsch gemacht, aufgegangen ist ;-)






Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Und es ist auch billiger als sich ständig diese Loopverbinder kaufen zu müssen.


Davon abgesehen das Loop's, bei richtiger Montage, so lange halten wie die Fliegenschnur, wäre zu überlegen was wirklich billiger ist?

Beispiel 1 - Nagelknoten: 
10 maliger Vorfachwechsel bei dem dieses jeweils mittels Nagelknoten an der Fliegenschur befestigt wird.
Kosten: 
a. min. 2 Vorfächer (da der Kraftübertragungsteil dann durch die Knoterei weg ist;
b. sowie die Spitze der Fliegenschnur, denn auch die wird bei jedem Vorfachwechsel ja zwangsläufig abgeschnitten. 
Zeit zum Vorfachwechsel jeweils min. 2-3 Minuten.


Beispiel 2 - mit Loop:
10 maliger Vorfachwechsel mittels Loop-to-Loop Verbindung.
Anschaffungskosten für 4 Loop's ca. 4-5 EUR. 
Verschleiß an Vorfächern = 0. 
Verlust der Schnurspitze durch Abschneiden von Nagelknoten = 0
Zeit beim Vorfachwechsel jeweils ca. 30 Sekunden.


Also ich kann da wirklich nichts finden was für den Nagelknoten und gegen Loop's spricht.
Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

@AGV Furrer,

das kannst du mir ruhig glauben das mein Nagelknoten viel kürzer und somit kleiner ist als so ein fast 10 cm langer und steifer Geflechtschlauch-Loop, der durch die Ringe rasselt wie sonst was. Außerdem fluchtet beim Nagelknoten die Vorfachschnur wunderbar mit der Flugschnur und es gibt keinen solch häßlichen Knick wie bei den Schlaufen. Und weil du den Zeitfaktor angesprochen hast kann ich nur sagen, wer die paar Minuten fürs Nagelknoten-binden nicht hat, der sollte sein Hobby überdenken.
Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann möchte ich eins nicht und zwar Stress. Ich bin doch nicht auf der Flucht....



Aber nimm Du ruhig weiter Deine Loops. Ist mir ja schiet egal was du machst.


----------



## AGV Furrer (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Aber nimm Du ruhig weiter Deine Loops. Ist mir ja schiet egal was du machst.



Das werde ich auch tun, da ich wirklich keinerlei Vorteile bei der ständigen Knoterei sehe, und zudem meine Loop's, die nicht durch die Ringe "rattern", so befestigen kann das sie nicht abfliegen.


Dir wünsche ich noch viel Spaß beim ständigen Knoten, dem dauernden Verkürzen der Fliegenschnur (wenn du mal wieder das Vorfach wechseln willst musst Du ja abschneiden), und dem Kauf vieler, vieler Vorfächer ;-))


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Bezogen auf den Aufbau FLUGSCHNUR - LOOP - VORFACH - FLIEGE:

Meine Vorfächer haber ca. Rutenlänge. Folglich muss der Loop doch gar nicht durch die "Ringe rasseln", da die Schlaufe und ein gutes Stück Flugschnur sich beireits ausserhalb der Ringe befindet, wenn ich mit dem Wedeln beginne. 

Runtergerutscht ist mir noch keiner und alles in allem finde ich die Erfindung sehr praktisch. Sicher, ein Loop-on-junction ist etwas steif und den besagten Knick kenne ich auch (lässt sich minimieren, wenn man die Flugschnur so nah wie möglich ans Ende des Geflechtschlauches schiebt). Trotzdem fange ich, da die "Action" sich rund 3m weiter vorne abspielt. 
"Überdenken" werde ich mein Hobby deswegen nicht...

Gruß
Paul


----------



## HDM (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Also das will ich sehen, wie Du ein Vorfach (Anfangsdurchmesser ca. 0,40 mm) mittels Nagelknoten wesentlich kleiner an der Spitze der Fliegenschnur befestigst als dies mittels "Loop-on-Junktion" möglich wäre


Also das würde mich auch interessieren!!!
Wenn ich das ganze Jahr hindurch nur mit der Trocken-/Nassfliege fischen würde, dann würde ich auf Loop-Verbindungen gerne verzichten. Möchte ich aber mein Vorfach schnell gegen ein, z.B. Polyleader o.ä. austauschen, dann bin ich gern flexibel. Ich habe die Geflecht-Loops auch oft verwendet. Sind sie richtig montiert, gibt es nie Probleme. Noch dazu, leicht gefettet, hat man einen prima Bissanzeiger beim Nymphen-up stream.
Seit längerem spleiße ich meine Loops nun selber. Das ist manchmal eine echte Friemelei, aber für mich persönlich das einzig Wahre!!!
Tl und weiter machen#h


----------



## Relgna (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Das Thema ist "Uralt" nun habe ich aber gesucht und fast gefunden. jedoch habe ich festgestellt das der Braided Loop bei mir auf dem Vorfach nicht hält sondern schon mit leichtem Zug das Monofile Vorfach wieder frei gibt, woran liegt das, oder geht der der Loop auf Monofile Schnur nicht und man kommt um den Knoten / Schlaufe nicht rum.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Die Loops kommen auch nicht aufs Vorfach sondern auf die Fliegenschnur!


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

Wenn die Loops und die Röhrchen zu lang sind, schneide halt die Hälfte ab. Die Teile sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn die Loops und die Röhrchen zu lang sind, schneide halt die Hälfte ab. Die Teile sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich...


und du meinst der hält dann auf dem *monofilen* Vorfach?


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und du meinst der hält dann auf dem *monofilen* Vorfach?



Die Loop kommt auf die Flugschnur.


----------



## WK1956 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Die Loop kommt auf die Flugschnur.


Genau! 
Und dabei ist es für die Funktion völlig gleichgültig wie lang er ist.


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und du meinst der hält dann auf dem *monofilen* Vorfach?


Sorry, ich hab zu weit vor gelesen..  Hast ja alles schon gesagt.


----------



## Relgna (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Loop Vorfachverbinder*

OK, Danke, habe verstanden.


----------

